# Hydrogen Generator



## lawnmod (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi

Has anybody been successful with a hydrogen generator on their machine?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum lawnmod!

Not sure what one is so if you want to lead the discussion or show your generator go for it.


----------

